# Muzzleloading barrel question



## WildBillCody (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello, this is my first post here, I just finished a custom made black powder rifle using a barrel I bought from GPC. It was listed as a .45 blank, however now that I'm trying to load it, I'm seeing that it's smaller then .45.

The measurments of the barrel are bore .460, lands .442 and it seems like 1 in 52 twist. I've had no luck getting any .45 cal bullets to work about the closet I came were some .44 bullets with a patch.
Any Idea of what I need, I'm willing to buy a mold and make my own bullets.

That brings up another question, with the slow twist of the barrel I need a lighter bullet correct? 
TIA WBC


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

1:52 twist? How long is it?

Sounds like it would be better suited for patched round balls, unless its a very short.

The slower twist will accomodate a lighter bullet, but also a bullet thats shorter. Long bullets with a high ballistic coefficient need a faster twist. (I believe, someone may correct me).

You will also probably have to back the speed down with this twist.


----------



## rogerw (Jan 7, 2008)

BBJack is quite correct, the longer bullet (relative to caliber) needs a faster twist and a shorter bullet needs less twist. The slowest twist is that required by the shortest practical bullet, a ball which is one caliber long.

A .45 long bullet weighing from 300 to 500grains would be like 2 to 4 calibers long and would like a twist in the 1:18" to 1:24" region. If you research the twist on .45-70 guns, this is what you will find.

A 1:52" twist in a .45cal gun is a roundball twist, as BBJ suggests. Another sign that it is intended for roundball would be rifling depths in the vicinity of 8 or 10 thousandths inch instead of 3-5thou as would be more suitable for a conical bullet gun.

Lyman, Lee, Rapine, and others make bullet molds. I belive Rapine and some others will make a custom mold for an odd size too.

However, I bet a storebought swaged Hornady or Speer .440 ball with 10-15thousands ticking is just the ticket.....

If the rifling is not too deep I bet you could shoot some of the shorter .45 conicals well, like the Lee REAL bullet.

YHS


----------



## WildBillCody (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I really want to stay away from round balls, I had a bad hunt with them already. The barrel is 20 inches long, I wonder if there is enough spin on anything for it to shoot well with that slow of a twist? I'll see if I can get a couple of LEE REAL bullets to try before I spend the money on dies.
Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry to say, but with a 20 inch barrel and a slow twist like 1:52 round balls may be the only thing that gives you decent accuracy. The REAL bullets may work, but I wouldnt hold my breath. You just dont have enough twist to stabilize a bullet with any sort of BC.

Dont give up on round balls just from one bad experience. They never cease to amaze me. Physics say they shouldnt work like they do, but they do.

Good luck! Experiment, see what works. Thats half the fun. Gives ya an "excuse" to go shooting.


----------

